# Changed my oil today---Snap of Sasha :)



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Enjoy 










She winks at me sometimes... Caught it this time


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

She is growing so beautifully J !!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww she's gotten so big  I love the winking pic that's too cute. She is looking great looks like she getting really nice tone on her legs and shoulders  How old is she now?


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Awwww she's gotten so big  I love the winking pic that's too cute. She is looking great looks like she getting really nice tone on her legs and shoulders  How old is she now?


She's 7 months yesterday and I really have been trying to walk with her alot and have her lookin good.

Actually I felt terrible cause I have been giving her some beef hide because it's the only thing that seems to keep her chewing, I have heard all the horror stories so I always watched her, she never ripped out big pieces, but today she threw up twice outside and out cam all these little pieces of the beef hide... No more of that for her!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww poor girl. Yea I don't give them to the boys either. We have a butcher here in town so I always get raw cow legs for the boys. OMG they go crazy when we get back with bones  Some times when I BBQ I set two ribs aside for them


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

nah, no hide. glad you learned . gives my doggies diarrhea. i never saw a wolf or dog going right for the hide, usually the last thing they eat on their prey. i know its just for chewing and keeping busy purposes, but a nice lamb bone will keep em busy for hours, plus its more nutritious. ( it does make a mess though )

shes getting BIG. i doubt my little runt will make it past 50 lbs.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She makes that bike look good


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

She's gotten so big, growing up so nicely - good looking girl! Sweet bike as well, I think she's winking at you to go for a ride, lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> She's 7 months yesterday and I really have been trying to walk with her alot and have her lookin good.
> 
> Actually I felt terrible cause I have been giving her some beef hide because it's the only thing that seems to keep her chewing, I have heard all the horror stories so I always watched her, she never ripped out big pieces, but today she threw up twice outside and out cam all these little pieces of the beef hide... No more of that for her!!


That's good, not only can they choke on it but it doesn't digest well & can get stuck in their intestinal tract & build up over time. :/


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

DANG!!!!!!!!!!! she is huge! how much is her lbs at 7 months?


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> DANG!!!!!!!!!!! she is huge! how much is her lbs at 7 months?


I would say a little below 50,last time I took her to the vet was a couple of weeks ago and she was 43.

Vet said she looks liek she'll be about 60 full grown


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> I would say a little below 50,last time I took her to the vet was a couple of weeks ago and she was 43.
> 
> Vet said she looks liek she'll be about 60 full grown


omgosh! HUGE, but wow, she looks fantastic! beautiful girl<3


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow dude, she is absolutely beautiful! And nice R1 as well!


----------



## wv-vlad (Apr 14, 2010)

wow sasha is getting bigger now :O


----------



## P_RsMaxx (Feb 27, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Wow dude, she is absolutely beautiful! And nice R1 as well!


Its a R6. Good looking bike though.

And good looking dog. I had never heard about the hide. Guess I wont give it to mu pup any more....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

She looks great John! So does the bike *wink wink*! Glad you learned your lesson on the hide w/out any really bad incidents. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice bike man...Sasha looks great!!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Great pics! My man's building a street fighter for the fighterfest build off. We love cycles. I've my eyes set on a Ducati Monster as my next purchase. I've got my custom paint scheme allready mapped out. I'll share some pics when I'm on an actual computer.

Nice Yamaha and nice girl!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

She's Beautiful!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> nah, no hide. glad you learned . gives my doggies diarrhea. i never saw a wolf or dog going right for the hide, usually the last thing they eat on their prey. i know its just for chewing and keeping busy purposes, but a nice lamb bone will keep em busy for hours, plus its more nutritious. ( it does make a mess though )
> 
> shes getting BIG. i doubt my little runt will make it past 50 lbs.


She has gotten SO big lol, and im LOVIN the bike thats hot!

Nina you should really post pics of your lil runt lool its been awhile!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

O MY!! its been awhile since i've been on here and SHE IS MATURING SO NICELY


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow she looks large! In a good way, nice tone and I love the winking and eye patch!!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm surprised everyone is surprised at how big she is, I would think she is about average. 

I guess she just still looks like the little 12wk old puppy I brought home 4 months ago


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Dang bro sasha is looking beautiful! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I think shes big because Im always looking at the avatars and you have a pup pic of her so I guess I expected her to be that big lol


----------

